# lib tech hot knife. vs neversummer ripsaw. vs jones mountain twin



## Eat Sleep Shred (Oct 1, 2013)

A friendly tip, the ripsaw and anything from lib are going to have very contrasting camber profiles. Libtech boards usually have all rocker or camber with a bit of rocker in the center, but the tips are still touching the ground. The ripsaw has so much rocker in the center that it lifts the tips off the ground and rests on the base when it's sitting flat. So the similarities on paper aren't even just cosmetic differences when you actually set the boards next to each other, they're very much different boards.

Not to say the Ripsaw isn't what you're looking for, but you might want to do some more research before you decide. 

I've lined up the mountain twin as my next board, just gotta be able to pay for it. If you want some similar boards, you can look at the ride machete GT and the rossi jibsaw. Both boards have almost identical feature sets to the mountain twin. But they lack direction flexes as far as I can tell along with a handful of other features, worth a gander. The jibsaw is about $80 cheaper and if you poke around you can find last year's machete GT for around $400.


----------



## nsrider121 (Jan 22, 2012)

Eat Sleep Shred said:


> A friendly tip, the ripsaw and anything from lib are going to have very contrasting camber profiles. Libtech boards usually have all rocker or camber with a bit of rocker in the center, but the tips are still touching the ground. The ripsaw has so much rocker in the center that it lifts the tips off the ground and rests on the base when it's sitting flat. So the similarities on paper aren't even just cosmetic differences when you actually set the boards next to each other, they're very much different boards.
> 
> Not to say the Ripsaw isn't what you're looking for, but you might want to do some more research before you decide.
> 
> I've lined up the mountain twin as my next board, just gotta be able to pay for it. If you want some similar boards, you can look at the ride machete GT and the rossi jibsaw. Both boards have almost identical feature sets to the mountain twin. But they lack direction flexes as far as I can tell along with a handful of other features, worth a gander. The jibsaw is about $80 cheaper and if you poke around you can find last year's machete GT for around $400.


Not Tryna be an ass but there is a lot wrong with this post. Mervin makes almost every camber profile known to man. The ripsaw has a lot more camber, much flatter rocker zone and pretty pronounced contact points. And by saying the machete and jibsaw are similar to the Twin is basically like saying any all mountain board is similar. Yes Greats is easily the most similar board and you can find 2012 and 2013 models online for much less than $400.


----------



## Eat Sleep Shred (Oct 1, 2013)

With "NS" in your name I'd assume those aren't your personal initials, not saying I think you're biased, but I think you're biased. Take a gander for yourself, food for thought...










One quick look at the ripsaw's contact points and you'll see they aren't even touching the table. While the C3 even doesn't look like it has any rocker, just a bit of flat section underfoot.

* Photo cred to NS reps.


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

Wow great photos. C3 looks like regular camber to me. I guess we are lucky that all these snowboard companies experiment so much. They're like winemakers.


----------



## nsrider121 (Jan 22, 2012)

Eat Sleep Shred said:


> With "NS" in your name I'd assume those aren't your personal initials, not saying I think you're biased, but I think you're biased. Take a gander for yourself, food for thought...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First off if you could explain to me how I was biased that would be great. Second your photo does nothing to disprove my point about the ripsaw. I never said c3 had lifted points or that the ripsaw didn't. You said all libtech boards have contact points which touch the ground, this is wrong. You made it sound like the ripsaw had some huge banana in the middle, which it doesn't. Once you step on that thing and load the camber those point are going to drive hard into the snow. The whole point of rc tech, or an early rise tech such as on the Twin, ripsaw or jibsaw is to lift the contact point and create a less catch free ride.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Gotta agree with the nsrider here, as this sounds inaccurate:



> Libtech boards usually have all rocker or camber with a bit of rocker in the center, but the tips are still touching the ground.


That's essentially saying all lib makes is full banana and C3, which isn't the case. They have profiles up the yin yang. They have a lot of diff profiles.

Also, isn't the Machete GT a real burly board?


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

I'd like to own both of those boards. I can imagine they both have their strong points.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Lib TRS, Gnu Rider's Choice, Smokin Awesymmetrical, NS SL or Proto HD.


----------



## Eat Sleep Shred (Oct 1, 2013)

jdang307 said:


> Gotta agree with the nsrider here, as this sounds inaccurate:
> 
> That's essentially saying all lib makes is full banana and C3, which isn't the case. They have profiles up the yin yang. They have a lot of diff profiles.
> 
> Also, isn't the Machete GT a real burly board?


Reckon I could've worded that a bit better, but my point stands as far as the Hotknife goes. I didn't really mean to address all other libtech boards as far as being rocker/camber, what I meant was that since Neversummer has a patent on their particular c/r/c, you aren't going to see anything quite like the ripsaw from lib.

The MGT was tuned down a little bit this year (went from a 7 to a 5 on the "Feelometer"), but even in the past I understand it broke in pretty quick and developed some play after a week or so. Can't say its going to be much tougher than a Mountain twin or other semi-freeride oriented freestyle deck.

As for you, "nsrider121," chill out, one of us is wrong, It's probably me. But this discussion isn't even addressing the OP, I just wanted to clarify the difference between the ripsaw and the hotknife. Leave it at that.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

^true, you wont find it from Lib. You can find it from Burton from 2012 though. They called it Camber Humps. Or another verrrry close one was Inca from 2005. Its not a new profile and Neversummers patent probably doesnt cover it.

OP: Id look into the Burton Custom FV, Flow Rush, Rossi Angus, K2 Happy Hour, Slalomon Mans Board, or Burton Process Camber.


----------



## ttccnn (Mar 31, 2011)

thanks for everyone's discussion and opinion. 

I have ordered a 162cm Lib Tech TRS during the weekend, cant wait to try it!!


----------



## Custom55 (Sep 10, 2010)

*Ripsaw*



Eat Sleep Shred said:


> A friendly tip, the ripsaw and anything from lib are going to have very contrasting camber profiles. Libtech boards usually have all rocker or camber with a bit of rocker in the center, but the tips are still touching the ground. The ripsaw has so much rocker in the center that it lifts the tips off the ground and rests on the base when it's sitting flat. So the similarities on paper aren't even just cosmetic differences when you actually set the boards next to each other, they're very much different boards.
> 
> Not to say the Ripsaw isn't what you're looking for, but you might want to do some more research before you decide.
> 
> I've lined up the mountain twin as my next board, just gotta be able to pay for it. If you want some similar boards, you can look at the ride machete GT and the rossi jibsaw. Both boards have almost identical feature sets to the mountain twin. But they lack direction flexes as far as I can tell along with a handful of other features, worth a gander. The jibsaw is about $80 cheaper and if you poke around you can find last year's machete GT for around $400.


----------



## slapandslide (Dec 20, 2014)

ttccnn said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I bought a neversummer evo before and though I will spend more time in the park, but I was wrong... most of my friends would just stay on trail and hit park maybe 2 or m laps a day, I am not not young enough to practice all the tricks....
> 
> ...


I just bought the 2015 lib tech hot knife and Im worried its still too cambered and stiff for what I was looking for. I compared my HK with a bunch of the Never Summer line and feel like I made a big mistake now. I ride East coast and am looking to progress in the park this season, but I do spend most of my time in the trees now. Im coming off a 2007 burton air which is cambered and stiff and SUCKS!! Any input on the HK vs the NS line would be a huge help!


----------



## Simon Birch (Mar 11, 2014)

slapandslide said:


> I just bought the 2015 lib tech hot knife and Im worried its still too cambered and stiff for what I was looking for. I compared my HK with a bunch of the Never Summer line and feel like I made a big mistake now. I ride East coast and am looking to progress in the park this season, but I do spend most of my time in the trees now. Im coming off a 2007 burton air which is cambered and stiff and SUCKS!! Any input on the HK vs the NS line would be a huge help!


Which NS boards are you comparing it too? I have a HK and a NS SL. Both have about the same stiffness and flex to me. I prefer the HK more for glades since it handles all the hard pack ice crud that piles up in the woods better.


----------



## slapandslide (Dec 20, 2014)

I was comparing the hot knife to the never summer chairman, Upshaw & cobra. Good to know the flex is the same, as I'm expecting the hk to break in. I'm trying to get away from the glades and hit the park more, at least start splitting my day between the 2. I'm just worried the hk is too similar to my old cambered POS burton; does the rocker in the middle really make that much of a difference with so much camber? I'm just feeling maybe I should have gone rocker Dom with sight camber like the rest of lib tech and never summer board.


----------



## zoom111 (Dec 14, 2010)

slapandslide said:


> I just bought the 2015 lib tech hot knife and Im worried its still too cambered and stiff for what I was looking for. I compared my HK with a bunch of the Never Summer line and feel like I made a big mistake now. I ride East coast and am looking to progress in the park this season, but I do spend most of my time in the trees now. Im coming off a 2007 burton air which is cambered and stiff and SUCKS!! Any input on the HK vs the NS line would be a huge help!



Hey man coming from the east coast I know the hardpack conditions you are use to getting; along with those "rutted" tree runs that are "pre-formed" so to speak. The Hot Knife being cambered and stiff are not going to be the most friendly in there. I would look for something a tad softer to help you maneuver and rip those tree lines. Also if your looking to progress in park this would be helpful as well.

Not to the say the HK can't do it... just will make you work for it. I use to ride a stiff Trice and follow my friends through the trees from time to time and it's a lot of work to initiate those tight banked turns. You could probably re-sell it and take a small hit to get what your looking for... or tough it out and make your next purchase wiser.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

The HK isn't stiff, it's rated at a medium. It's a great all around camber board. It's not the stiff charger people seem to think it is.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

To me the Hot Knife felt like a Skate Banana with C3. Not stiff at all.


----------



## Nicool333 (Jan 6, 2014)

I ride a ripsaw. I ride a lot of park. It's very very good on big kickers. Stable. 
Rails... Not so much. Might be a bit stiff for you based on your comments. Check out the sl or the cobra. 

And remember to stop ruminating over great so much. Just ride lots! Lol


----------

